# About those Glen-L Boatbuilding plans...



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

A project that I have been itching to do, is to go really big with a boatbuilding project with plans from Glen-L marine. I still have my catalog from perhaps 20 years ago, and whenever I dig it out I have trouble deciding between a sailboat and one of those small working tugs. The tug really is my idea of a liesurely fishing boat, and sure to attract attention, and it's trailer-able! But now that I no longer live near the ocean, I should be looking for a project more suitable for the Red River here. I've helped others with their strip canoes or 'pea-pods', but I'd like to go big, as I said, with something in the 24-28 foot range. Hull construction will have to be, of necessity, outdoors. Here's their website: http://www.boatdesigns.com/departments.asp?dept=2 ...but it's sure to give you the fever!
Should I simply abandon the idea of a wooden-hulled boat and go strictly fiberglas? Any Lumberjocks ever built a wooden boat from plans? Should I just buy a boat and be done with it?


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Might as well go for the 27 nordcoaster.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, KM! I was thinking more of the Hercules, or the Bo-Jest which I see does not have optional -length plans anymore.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I know of one blog going on about a plywood/fiberglass boat build. Here is a link. A search may turn up some other projects or blogs.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, DaveR! Wow, the Candu E-Z Tug is impressive! I'll have to look over this option a little more carefully. Also, as much as I'd prefer to build in wood, the thought of aluminum construction appeals to me too. I had Welding in a Con-Ed program, and welding aluminum was quite an experience. I'm on a slippery slope now…I shouldn't even be looking at new projects til I get ahead of my backlog….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link, sras! I might have found this if there was a boatbuilding category in the suggested search column. Great info in that blog!


----------

